# Is PSI just not Internet Savvy?



## PenMan1 (Apr 2, 2011)

Ever notice that if you make a telephone order with PSI, your odds of getting said order in the same week or the next week are 1000 times better than ordering by internet? Internet orders seem to just go into eitherhell and wait for weeks.

I got a catalog today that was made weeks ago. It featured a new "Dutchess" pen. I went to the PSI site to try to get a better look at this pen AND IT HASN'T MADE IT TO THE WEBSITE.

I am beginning to believe that if one must deal with PSI it can only be accomplished by telephone.


----------



## Smitty37 (Apr 2, 2011)

*Yes*



PenMan1 said:


> Ever notice that if you make a telephone order with PSI, your odds of getting said order in the same week or the next week are 1000 times better than ordering by internet? Internet orders seem to just go into eitherhell and wait for weeks.
> 
> I got a catalog today that was made weeks ago. It featured a new "Dutchess" pen. I went to the PSI site to try to get a better look at this pen AND IT HASN'T MADE IT TO THE WEBSITE.
> 
> I am beginning to believe that if one must deal with PSI it can only be accomplished by telephone.


 
If I need something fast from PSI I always order by phone (one exception the wholesale side of the house requires written or email orders) and have found the response is always good and they can always tell me if something is out of stock so I can avoid back orders.  My orders on the internet seldom seem to get shipped in less than a week,


----------



## steeler fan1 (Apr 2, 2011)

I normally use the internet for all my ordering, from all vendors. When ordering from PSI I just plan on it taking a long time to get processed. Thats why I seldom use PSI anymore. 

Don't experience the same problems from other vendors, reguardless of what product I'm buying.

You would think internet orders would be easy to process, thus get filled and sent without delay. Guess they're not up to speed with this "new" technology:biggrin:


----------



## Smitty37 (Apr 2, 2011)

*In the queue*



steeler fan1 said:


> I normally use the internet for all my ordering, from all vendors. When ordering from PSI I just plan on it taking a long time to get processed. Thats why I seldom use PSI anymore.
> 
> Don't experience the same problems from other vendors, reguardless of what product I'm buying.
> 
> You would think internet orders would be easy to process, thus get filled and sent without delay. Guess they're not up to speed with this "new" technology:biggrin:


 
I think it is more that internet orders get processed in line where a phone order if you ask to have it expedited moves to the front of the queue.  Since I usually only phone if I need it fast I think that is what happens.


----------



## bobjackson (Apr 2, 2011)

I buy from PSI quite often and have never had a problem ordering from the internet or not having my order shipped in a timely fashion.
Maybe I've just been lucky.


----------



## mredburn (Apr 2, 2011)

Is it possible that the possessing of the order is done, whether its made by phone or on line,  by the same people? And if you call in your order  they processes it  right then and there and then they go back to processing the on line orders?


----------



## monophoto (Apr 2, 2011)

It's interesting how there are targets for complaints. In the world of wood turning, everyone's favorite target for complaints about service, price, quality of merchandise, etc, seems to be PSI.   However, my experience with PSI has been excellent.

Take response time for example.  I placed a web order with PSI at 9:42am this past Monday morning.  I received an immediate confirmation of the order, and on Tuesday afternoon, I received a notification that the package had been shipped.  It arrived on Thursday.  

Unfortunately, one of the items I had ordered was backordered, and the notice in the package gave an ETA for restocking of April 4.  But in fact, I received an e-mail on Thursday advising that the backordered items had shipped, and the package arrived in the mail today (Saturday, April 2).  

To be quite honest, the only possible way I could have received the merchandise any faster would have involved driving to Philadelphia and buying it over the counter.  

Or take customer service.  The first time I placed an order, I selected an item based on the specification of my lathe as printed in the instruction book that came with it.  Later, I questioned that accuracy of the specification, and went downstairs to actually measure the critical dimension on the lathe.  Turns out that the specification in the lathe instruction book was wrong (and the manufacturer later acknowledged their error).  I sent PSI a quick e-mail advising of MY error, and when I received the merchandise, they had substituted the correct item to match the actual dimensions of my lathe.  

I'm sure that there are anecdotal stories where PSI has had problems.  Well, guys, I've got news for you - - - every dealer of any kind of merchandise has fulfillment problems, errors, mistakes, etc.  The issue is not whether they have these issues, but rather how they address them when a customer complains.  I've had good response from PSI in that arena also.  

Everyone likes to complain.  But wouldn't it be nice if we could not always pick the same targets.


----------



## PenMan1 (Apr 2, 2011)

monophoto said:


> Everyone likes to complain. But wouldn't it be nice if we could not always pick the same targets.


 
Wouldn't it be nice if the same company wasn't alway the problem!

Virtually ANY other vendor, in my woodworking projects, has product IN MY HANDS in less than three days.

I call this Amazon.com shipping. It is fast, reliable and you know almost to the minute when it will arive.

The VERY BEST PSI has EVER be able to do is a 5 day turn around.

This is simply not acceptable in today's "just in time" system.


----------



## DrBills (Apr 2, 2011)

I have no complaints about PSI's service. But I do notice that if I order online from several sources on the same day, theirs is the last one to be shipped and arrive. I plan accordingly.

Bill


----------



## Akula (Apr 2, 2011)

I don't get stuff in less than a week from anyplace.  I made several orders from different vendors, no problems with online stuff but woodturninz I did have to call.  It took 8 times before the call even went to the answering machine so I could leave a message I wanted to make an order.  They could not get what I wanted but I still placed an order for somethings since I had them on the phone.

So far, of all my dealings, Bear Tooth is the best.


----------



## Dan26 (Apr 2, 2011)

I usually receive my orders from PSI within 5 days. I haven't had to wait any longer than a week from any online orders from Woodcraft or Rockler.


----------



## Leviblue (Apr 2, 2011)

Ive had success with PSI in the past.  However I do more business with Woodturnigz.  They sell PSI items, especially pen kits, at prices less than PSI.  They also have sales on new items every two weeks.  This is also how long the sale lasts.  I place an order over the weekend online and get my order within 5 days or less.  Great customer service as well.
If you haven't tried them checkout www.woodturningz.com


----------



## Lenny (Apr 2, 2011)

PenMan1 said:


> I am beginning to believe that if one must deal with PSI it can only be accomplished by telephone.


 

I know what you mean .... they are often the only ones I order from that DON'T get the order out the very next day. It will often be 2 or 3 days before it's processed and on it's way. 

I may have to try calling my next order in ... although whenever I can will use WoodNWhimsies .... they are very good to deal with as well.


----------



## TellicoTurning (Apr 2, 2011)

I must be on their 'good guy', 'quick service' list... I have yet to have any problems with ordering from PSI... on all internet orders I usually get an automatic response immediately that they have received the order and it's shipped and in my hands within a week to 10 days... I just don't understand why everyone seems to have a hard time with them.


----------



## DocStram (Apr 3, 2011)

PSI is not internet savvy?    That's a laugh.  Just take a look at their latest catalog and see how many IAP ideas they've "borrowed".   

I'd say they're very savvy at keeping tabs on the latest IAP innovations.


----------



## JimB (Apr 3, 2011)

This is really just another cheap shot at PSI. I have seen several IAP vendors who say if we don't see something listed on their site to just send them a PM, email or give them a call because they have lots of things in stock that are not on their site.

So, why no complaints about them???

A second point is, there are many retailers (pick any big box you want) and you will find many items in their stores that are not on their website. 

Third point - you should be PRAISING PSI. How many companies still go through the trouble and expense of printing a catalog??? We are fortunate that there are companies we deal with, several of them, that do print and mail catalogs. 

And finally, when a company has their inventory in a catelog and on line they are up against different deadlines. When sending to a printer you needed to get the info there on time or your printing order can get bumped so that is a high priority deadline. A company has soft deadlines for getting info on a website.

Maybe it's just me, but I don't think the (pen making) world is coming to an end because PSI doesn't have an item on their website yet.


----------



## JerrySambrook (Apr 3, 2011)

Doc,
   And just what would some of those innovations be?

Bullet Pens?  Been around since world war one.
Polymer Clay? Been around for at least a decade.
Stainless braided line or carbon fiber?  Both have been used in the past by different manufacturers as promotional items.

If you really believe there are that many "innovative" ideas on this site, then you need to get out more often.

Jerry


----------



## PenMan1 (Apr 3, 2011)

Jim:
I am really glad that you appreciate the catalog. To me, it is just a graphic display of why they can't compete in today's marketplace.

I admit, that I did thumb through the pages as my "coffee kicked in", but in my world it ranks right up there in the "so what, who cares" category.

I have replaced PSI in every aspect of my business, EXCEPT the $2 pen pouches from India. Those pouches allowed me to maintain my customer commitmentment of "no China products".

As soon as someone else carries these $2 pouches, I'll cetlrtainly be OFF their mail list. I have made an "all out" effort to rid my mailbox of junk. That catalog is one piece I certainly DON'T need.

Did you ever stop to think that without this useless expense, PSI could actually come closer to meeting delivery expectations? IMHO, catalogs have contributed less to business than a unionized labor force.

Personally , I abhor the "junk" that clutters my mailbox! Unfortunately, according to USPS, because I have done business with them in the past, I have no legal recourse for ending this "bulk rate" clutter.

Given a choice, I'll take excellent customer service over an invasion of my privacy, EVERY TIME!

Respectfully submitted.


----------



## Smitty37 (Apr 3, 2011)

*Inovation is as inovation does*

Jerry, I worked on things in the early to mid-1970s that were called "the latest high tech weapons" in the first Iraq War. They were 15 years old.

I say that not to boast but to illustrate - they seemed new because they hadn't been seen in action before. The same here - printed circuit boards have been around since the late 1950s but not used for making pens, so that use in inovative even if the boards are not. The same with some of the other things - heck, feathers were used in writing insturments almost since writing insturments began using ink instead of scratching in clay with a stick, yet using them in the barrel of a ballpoint pen is innovative.


----------



## Dudley Young (Apr 3, 2011)

monophoto said:


> It's interesting how there are targets for complaints. In the world of wood turning, everyone's favorite target for complaints about service, price, quality of merchandise, etc, seems to be PSI. However, my experience with PSI has been excellent.
> 
> Take response time for example. I placed a web order with PSI at 9:42am this past Monday morning. I received an immediate confirmation of the order, and on Tuesday afternoon, I received a notification that the package had been shipped. It arrived on Thursday.
> 
> ...


 I agree.


----------



## Dudley Young (Apr 3, 2011)

PenMan1 said:


> Jim:
> I am really glad that you appreciate the catalog. To me, it is just a graphic display of why they can't compete in today's marketplace.
> 
> I admit, that I did thumb through the pages as my "coffee kicked in", but in my world it ranks right up there in the "so what, who cares" category.
> ...


 BOOLA!!!


----------



## OKLAHOMAN (Apr 3, 2011)

Jerry not new but made popular and copied because of their popularity here




JerrySambrook said:


> Doc,
> And just what would some of those innovations be?
> 
> Bullet Pens? Been around since world war one.
> ...


----------



## 76winger (Apr 3, 2011)

My personal experience with PSI has always been good. I usually place an order on the website on the weekend, and it's aways on my doorstep by the end of the upcoming week. I've seen several complain about delivery times, but have never experienced it myself. 

I also like PSI's website for searching for the models I wish to oder and browsing through their various combinations of plating offers for the items, with pictures on virtually everything. Some other sites only offer form-style listings with no pictures of the products, this is probably OK if you order the lots of product and/or same thing all the time, but I'm always looking at the photos, and envisioning what they'll look like with the blanks I have waiting (or on order) for them to decide which kit to buy. An extension of this though is how I see a lot of folks praise Craft Supplies, but I find their website very difficult to look and compare products for ordering, and they don't readily show required drills and bushings (that I've found) should it be the first time I've considered a new model would like to purchase something. Thus, I've never ordered from the, favoring the easier to use website of PSI. 

As an additional note, I pretty much always order from websites and rarely call in anything. 

A lot of this, I suppose, just comes down to our personal preferences. I'm happy with the speed I get things from PSI currently. But if I ever got to where I was in more of a hurry to receive inventory I might have to reconsider.


----------



## ren-lathe (Apr 3, 2011)

I have to weigh in on the complaint side of PSI. Dead slow turn around. I have ordered from craft usa from Utah the day after I placed an order from psi & it arrived in Michigan 5 days before the PSI order. I have never gotten kits with missing parts from anyone else PSI several times. Almost all the other suppliers will ship usps flat rate for small items not our friends at PSI $7.50 minimum on any order. When they do foul an order up it takes days to get things put right. I only order from PSI if I cannot get it from someone else. There are a number of suppliers that resell PSI's kits at a lower rate in a more reliable manner. Every other supplier I use & I buy from most, are wonderful & I can not praise them enough.  If you have had good luck with PSI that is wonderful & I hope it continues.


----------



## JimB (Apr 4, 2011)

Andy - 

There are certainly many people who have no need for the catelog and who simply prefer to do everything on line. I, like many others, do both so I do still like the catelog. I have also seen people on here who ask about when the new catalog is coming out and I have seen pthers who have dial-up internet connections and I imagine loading pages online takes a while so they probably like the catelog as well.

Although you don't see the need for it obviously there are others who do. To your own point, you can get off their mailing list although apparently you haven't done that yet. 

Catalog, online catelog, phone orders, internet orders. They each have their upside and downside. There isn't a right or wrong, only what suites the individual.


----------



## SDB777 (Apr 4, 2011)

My internet ordering is quite limited from PSI, especially when I can get the exact same thing from WoodTurningz for less monies and in the same amount of time(or less).  They even use the same item # for ordering.


Scott (gotta save some money) B


----------



## ldb2000 (Apr 4, 2011)

I say we all stop buying from PSI and put them out of business !!!! Then we can buy PSI products from their resellers and ...... nevermind 


Something I never hear mentioned here is the fact that PSI puts their gonads on the table and brings in the products that the resellers sell to all the PSI haters and bashers here , whose gonads are going to be thrown on the table to import these products ??? Are the resellers big enough to invest in enough product to keep their low prices ??? or even bring in new products ???


----------



## RichB (Apr 4, 2011)

I have to take the plus side of PSI.  I ordered a 36 pen case from them on Wednesday and received it on Tuesday but the top was busted up so I called them.  They said UPS will pick it up and a new one will go out that day.  I received the new one in perfect condition on Friday.  I could track it all the way here.  I did all of this on the phone because it has been slower with other things using the net.  RichB


----------



## SDB777 (Apr 4, 2011)

ldb2000 said:


> I say we all stop buying from PSI and put them out of business !!!! Then we can buy PSI products from their resellers and ...... nevermind
> 
> *Never said not to order from them.  Just said the same product was cheaper through WoodTurningz.  Not sure why you would not want to save money....maybe you have too much?*
> 
> ...


 
Unfortunately, some of us 'work for a living' and need to save money in this obsession.  So if that makes me a 'hater'...so be it.  I don't think anything I stated above this post was in anyway referenced as being a 'bashing' PSI.  I've ordered from PSI in the past, they product always arrived in a time manner, but I found a way to save some money and get the same product.

With the 'powers that be' printing more 'worthless paper', inflation will be a reality real soon, and saving money will be everyone's priorty.  Not just us working folks.....



Scott (gotta go to work now) B


----------



## jttheclockman (Apr 4, 2011)

PenMan1 said:


> Jim:
> I am really glad that you appreciate the catalog. To me, it is just a graphic display of why they can't compete in today's marketplace.
> 
> I admit, that I did thumb through the pages as my "coffee kicked in", but in my world it ranks right up there in the "so what, who cares" category.
> ...


 
Boy can I get into alot of trouble with this whole post. I need to go take a chill pill. Man someone is living in their own world!!!!!


----------



## ldb2000 (Apr 4, 2011)

SDB777 said:


> ldb2000 said:
> 
> 
> > I say we all stop buying from PSI and put them out of business !!!! Then we can buy PSI products from their resellers and ...... nevermind
> ...


 
Scott , I never said my post was directed at you or anyone in particular , did I ? , but if the thread sticks around the "haters" and "bashers" will show up .
I have no problem with saving money and buy some PSI product from woodnwhimsies and other resellers , I also buy from PSI as well . When I buy from PSI I either call it in (it only takes a couple of minutes to do) or if I'm not in a rush I order over the net . Considering that PSI is a rather large corporation that handles many , many internet orders per day some extra time has to be expected . I usually get my orders from them in about a week , CSUSA has been no better in my past dealings with them . 
The point of my post , although it seems to have been missed , was that PSI supplies the resellers and without them there would be less product and higher prices , and in some cases longer shipping times since the resellers would have to wait to get big enough orders together to meet MOQ to keep the prices low . 

Butch (still not going to work due to the wonderful economy) B


----------



## CabinetMaker (Apr 4, 2011)

PenMan1 said:


> Jim:
> I am really glad that you appreciate the catalog. To me, it is just a graphic display of why they can't compete in today's marketplace.
> 
> I admit, that I did thumb through the pages as my "coffee kicked in", but in my world it ranks right up there in the "so what, who cares" category.
> ...


I know that we all see things a bit differently but I like the PSI catalog.  I enjoy flipping through it while waiting for the coffee to kick in and I have used it to show people different types of pen blanks and pen kits.  Its not perfect but it is kind of nice to have something I can throw in my car and take with me to places where I don't have internet access or the screen on my smart phone is just to small to see.  Their prices are not bad and the only shipping problem I have had with them was on a phone order for replacement parts.

Its fine to vent your frustrations just don't be surprised when others don't share those same frustrations.  Penn State may not be the best source for folks have progressed past the entry level of pen turning but for those of us just starting out, they are a pretty good source.


----------



## srf1114 (Apr 4, 2011)

wow so much passion on such an un-important issue.

 I say use what you like, no need to justify it to me or anyone else.


----------



## PenMan1 (Apr 4, 2011)

Jim:
I think I did a poor job of explaining my thoughts on catalogs. Catalogs are both time and money intensive. Many businesses view catalogs simply a non-viable solution in today's Internet world.

I applaud PSI for staying with old business ways. However; if they limited catalog printing (and at least mailed distribution) to those that requested a catalog, they could apply the savings to expanding their shipping and customer service staff.

I receive AT LEAST one catalog from them per month. The "new" quarterly catalog and then at least two repeats of the same catalog, totaling AT LEAST 12 unwanted catalogs. AND THEN, at least one catalog with each order.

My point us that by decreasing catalog production to those that requesting them, just the saved postage would enable them to streamline order processing and shipping. If PSI hired a fulfillment company to handle customer service, shipping and returns, they could become the pride of the industry.

Respectfully submitted.


----------



## JimB (Apr 4, 2011)

Andy - I agree. If you are getting that many catelogs it is certainly a waste of money that they could spend on other parts of their business. Thanks for the clarification.

As for the outsourcing of customer service and fulfillment, that's a whole different can of worms...


----------



## DocStram (Apr 4, 2011)

"Honk!"  if this seemingly innocuous thread on PSI has, in some way, raised your hackles.


----------



## DocStram (Apr 4, 2011)

Honk.   :biggrin:


----------



## Jeff G (Apr 4, 2011)

*honk*

as a proud union member and someone who sees the effects of outsourcing everyday I HONK loudly at penman1

sheesh!


----------



## Dudley Young (Apr 4, 2011)

No honks here. I think I may puke. Enough already.


----------



## Rob73 (Apr 4, 2011)

Well it's quite simple. They will adapt to more of their customer base being 'net savy' or they will lose business.  Pen making overall is more of an 'older' generation marketplace but that is changing.  'Middle aged' people are fairly competent with computers and ordering online.  The 'younger generation' has grown up with computers & cell phones.   Next it will be 'you better be able to order via cellphone'.   Don't adapt to changes you die.  That simple.


----------



## jttheclockman (Apr 5, 2011)

Andy, if you do not want the catalog just call them and tell them to take you off their mailing list. It is simple as that. This can be done for other catalogs that you do not want. I am sure PSI has done a study and find that sending these catalogs is beneficial and it also means JOBS my friend. Jobs is what makes this country go round. 

Your entire post has rankled me to some far depths and I am refraining or restraining myself. 

Just because one person or two people have a bad experience with PSI does not mean we all do. Now is there some shady practices that happen with this company as far as expounding on others ideas well that is for sure and is well documented and that is a story for another time and place.


----------



## BamaYank (Apr 5, 2011)

*MHO*

Hey Guys,
   Here's my story on PSI internet ordering.  On Sunday afternoon 4/3, I placed and order approx. $80.00 worth.  Got up this morning 4/5 went on line and there was a e-mail from PSI that on Monday evening my order was fill and shipped.
   Checked tracking number with USPS, and here is copy of the tracking on my order !  

Processed through Sort Facility, April 05, 2011, 12:23 am, PHILADELPHIA, PA 19919  Shipment Accepted, April 04, 2011, 6:20 pm, PHILADELPHIA, PA 19176 
 Electronic Shipping Info Received, April 04, 2011 

As you can see it left PA on it's way to Bridgeport, AL @ 12:23 this morning.

Now this is just normal mode of shipping that PSI uses..... So I would say that they (PSI) did all they could to fill my order.  It now lays in the USPS hands to get it to me!

Now with this all being said I am not say the other reports are exaggerated because things do happen!  All I can say is in my case is PSI filled my order expediantly, I just hope USPS does the same?  Just MHO!!  I just hope USPS will performed as well.


----------



## dankc908 (Apr 5, 2011)

Like "Bama", I, too, placed an order for a chuck (200.00) on Sunday evening.  I received an e-mail yesterday (Monday) indicating that they had shipped the item.  I checked with UPS and it is "On Time" for a Thursday delivery.  I don't think you can ask for more than that!  I'm happy.

Dan


----------



## Mark (Apr 5, 2011)

bobjackson said:


> I buy from PSI quite often and have never had a problem ordering from the internet or not having my order shipped in a timely fashion.
> Maybe I've just been lucky.



Me too.

I was surprise that the Duchess wasn't on the web site though.


----------



## rwilkins (Apr 5, 2011)

Fed up with PSI after problems with the last 3 orders. I called today because the mechanism for an Executive twist pencil did not work. The Tech gave me an attitude and I said..."hey, drop the attitude, I'm the customer here". He backed off and became polite. They are mailing me a new mechanism. I'm trying Woodturningz for an existing order....They have been very responsive by email....even before my order. We'll see.


----------

